# Creative ideas for my website.



## icemanjc (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm making a new website for myself, i've already made 3 other ones, and now I need ideas, stuff like ajax, javascript, php and so forth, it's mostly just for my own fun, note: the site is a dark red.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 2, 2007)

Can't load your website!


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh, you went in my profile, yah, I have to reregister for hosting, so currently i'm on a free host. Here It Is


----------



## Qion (Aug 2, 2007)

It's intensely difficult to give you suggestions (especially coding suggestions) if you don't specify what the focus of your site is!


----------



## jonpb (Aug 3, 2007)

Page currently generates an error and can't find 'menu.php'. I think you need relative pathing with php, -not root relative.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 3, 2007)

I pretty much do anything on my site, so anything is fine.
As for my menu I'm trying to get it to get it to look in the root directory for menu.php, but the problem is I don't know the script to get it to go to the root directory and kind of like ../, but I want it to go all the way to the root directory and do it.


----------

